# Review sữa rữa mặt cho da dầu mụn Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash



## uyenlam

*Dù sản phẩm ra mắt đã lâu, sữa rữa mặt cho da dầu mụn Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash xứng đáng là lựa chọn tốt nhất thị trường.*

*Giới thiệu sữa rửa mặt cho da dầu Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash *
Sữa rửa mặt trà xanh Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash là một trong sản phẩm nổi tiếng nhất trong dòng sản phẩm chăm sóc da trị mụn của thương hiệu The Body Shop. Công hiệu làm xẹp các nốt mụn đỏ và làm dịu nhanh chóng tình trạng sưng tấy của mụn trên da giúp hỗ trợ cho các bước chăm sóc, điều trị mụn tiếp theo nhanh chóng và dễ dàng hơn.




_Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash review_​
Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash được làm từ dầu lá trà xanh thu hoạch từ chân núi Kenya với những đặc điểm trị viêm ngừa mụn mạnh mẽ, công thức được xây dựng hoàn hảo cho làn da dầu, da nhờn mụn với khả năng làm sạch sâu và giúp giảm bớt tình trạng mụn, các đầu mụn tấy đỏ.

*Công dụng của sữa rửa mặt cho da dầu, mụn Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash:*

– Làm sạch sâu vùng da mụn và lỗ chân lông

– Giúp refresh và đem lại cảm giác mát lạnh sảng khoái cho da

– Da sạch hơn sau khi rửa mặt

– Giảm dầu thừa và bóng nhờn trên da

– Đa chức năng, có nhiều công dụng chăm sóc da mụn và xử lý các vết tấy đỏ trên da

Sữa rửa mặt Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash được thiết kế dành cho làn da dầu tuy nhiên bên cạnh công hiệu mạnh mẽ lấy đi dầu thừa trên da, trị mụn và ngăn ngừa mụn, sữa rửa mặt này còn được khen ngợi bởi khả năng không làm khô da khi sử dụng hàng ngày, đặc biệt là với làn da dầu và da hỗn hợp thiên dầu.

*Review sữa rửa mặt Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash*
Bao bì của Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash là chai nhựa cứng màu xanh lá mạ với một lớp bọc giấy đơn giản in logo The Body Shop quen thuộc và concept thân thiện với môi trường nhưng vẫn toát lên một vẻ đẹp sang chảnh và cao cấp.  Kết cấu sản phẩm dạng lỏng nhưng khá đặc như lotion, trong suốt màu xanh khá đặc trưng cho dòng Tea Tree của The Body Shop.



​Mùi hương mỹ phẩm không phải lúc nào cũng giúp người dùng yêu thích hơn chất lượng của bản thân sản phẩm đó, Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash có mùi hương khá mạnh mẽ có thể khiến cho không ít người yêu thích công dụng trị mụn nhưng không thích mỹ phẩm có mùi hương cảm thấy đắn đo khi chọn mua, tuy nhiên sản phẩm này nhìn chung vẫn đem lại cảm giác thư giãn và hoạt động cực kỳ hiệu quả có thể khiến cho các cô nàng có làn da dầu, bóng nhờn và da hay mọc mụn muốn gắn bó lâu dài.

Websosanh tổng hợp những thông tin người dùng review về sữa rửa mặt Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash nổi bật công dụng thần kì của nó, trong đó chủ yếu là khen ngợi như ” sữa rửa mặt này thực sự đã kiểm soát dầu và loại bỏ mụn hoàn toàn cho da. Vấn đề duy nhất là nó có khiến da mẩn đỏ sau khi dùng đặc biệt là khi da yếu, nhạy cảm bởi công dụng mạnh, tôi thường chỉ dùng 1 lần buổi tối và chuyển sang dùng sữa rửa mặt dịu nhẹ hơn cho buổi sáng.”

” Sản phẩm rất tốt cho làn da dầu, tuy nhiên da khô hoặc da hỗn hợp thì đừng nên dùng, sữa rửa mặt này giúp kiểm soát mụn.”

Bên cạnh những review khen ngợi thì có không ít người gặp phải tình trạng da bị khô, mẩn đỏ và kích ứng sau khi dùng vì sữa rửa mặt có thể hơi mạnh so với làn da của họ. Dù được dùng với mục đích làm sạch nhưng sữa rửa mặt cho da dầu mụn Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash cũng khiến nhiều người thất vọng khi không có thêm khả năng tẩy trang, ngoài ra thì sản phẩm có dạng lỏng và cần dùng một lượng sản phẩm nhiều hơn dạng sữa rửa mặt tạo bọt để cảm nhận rõ ràng hiệu quả hơn do đó khá hao tốn.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## minhchau

Dù được dùng với mục đích làm sạch nhưng sữa rửa mặt cho da dầu mụn Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash cũng khiến nhiều người thất vọng khi không có thêm khả năng tẩy trang, ngoài ra thì sản phẩm có dạng lỏng và cần dùng một lượng sản phẩm nhiều hơn dạng sữa rửa mặt tạo bọt để cảm nhận rõ ràng hiệu quả hơn do đó khá hao tốn.


----------

